# Wolf teeth pulled



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My horse just got her wolf teeth pulled yesterday morning, and from what I've been hearing from everyone (equine dentist included), they say it should be okay to ride her later on today as long as I'm very soft in my hands so that I don't make her mouth sore. I have my weekly lesson scheduled for later on this evening but I'm torn...

Has anyone else ever had your horse's wolf teeth pulled, and how long did you wait to ride him/her again? I don't want to hurt her, I obviously gave her all yesterday off because she had just had them done...she's a pretty tough cookie but that had to have hurt! :-( Also, I'm thinking that if I do ride her today, maybe I should use a rubber bit or something less severe??? 

Thoughts??


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't ride a horse for a couple of days after having wolf teeth pulled. Having had multiple teeth pulled myself when I was younger and had to have braces, I can tell you that the gums remain sore for a while.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you should wait a few days to ride, in case her mouth is sore.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I usually wait a day or so but some of the people I've ridden with have done it on the same day with no ill effects. The rubber bit doesn't help at all, just go lightly or use a bosal.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I waited a week before riding with a bit. Talk to your trainer and see if you can have a lesson using a bitless, sidepull, or just a halter with reins clipped on the side. Have a flat lesson just working on your position or something simple like softening her to riding without a bit. Or, have a lunge line lesson! You're never too old nor too advanced for a good no stirrup or bareback lunge line lesson ;-).


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

When my horse had her teeth pulled I waited for about 4 days until I started riding her again. I just thought that if I had a tooth pulled I wouldn't want to have something in my mouth!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! The lunge line lesson is a GREAT idea! That way she doesn't lose a day of getting out and stretching her legs (and getting a workout!) ;-) But I don't risk causing her any pain in case her mouth is still sore...thanks!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Update: Went up to the barn tonight and asked my trainer about just lunging her, so that's what we did...we put the saddle on her but no bridle, just her halter, and worked on her balance while lunging  I'll see if she feels up to a ride tomorrow night, but for now at least I know she got some exercise today without making her mouth more sore than it may already be! That was great advice, luvs2ride, thank you!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine was not being ridden yet when I had his pulled. But I remember how shocked I was when they showed them to me, I had never seen them before... these teeny tiny little nubs and then when the pulled them they were itty bitty.... I saved them!!! LOL.... I have my older horses teeth too... I took him to get a root canal one one and it fell out and then another time one fell out while we were floating him... The older teeth are so pretty... I keep saying I'm going to have a necklace made out of one... it's really smooth and shiny... with brown colorations in it... I'm a freak!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

None of ours have ever had theirs pulled but I think I would forego the bit for at least a week. This gives her mouth a chance to really heal. Will she ride in a halter or bosal? If not, this may be a good time to work on that. That way you can still ride without risking hurting her mouth.  Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

Horses teeth are very different from human teeth. They dont feel pain in that area like we do, hence why they can have their teeth floated.

To be on the safe side its usually best to wait between 24 and 48 hours before putting a bit in a horses mouth after the removal of wolf teeth. 

There's really no need to wait any longer, unless advised to by your vet or dentist incase they incured any problems with the removal of the teeth.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!  The equine dentist who pulled them told me I could ride her with a bit the very next day (which was yesterday) as long as I was very soft on her mouth, but I just decided not to risk it...I'll see how she's doing later tonight and if she's back to her old self, maybe I'll give it a try! 

MrsB, I think you're right about the pain receptors though, last night after we lunged Sandie my trainer was pulling her mane (we're slowly getting it to the point that it's shorter like the other "English" horses in the barn lol!), and I was like "oh my GOSH that cannot feel good to get your hair ripped out of your neck!" and he told me that they don't feel the pain like we would there...I'm not sure how much of it I believe, but it sure wasn't bothering Sandie, she was falling asleep while he was doing it!!! So I guess there has to be truth to it!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

My mare had her wolf teeth pulled last .. this? summer and I waited 48 hrs before riding again. I accually rode her BEFORE she got them done so I knew she got her work out and would have a day or 2 off  

I had chances wolf teeth but im not quite sure where they are now  ill have to look


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HorsesAreForever said:


> My mare had her wolf teeth pulled last .. this? summer and I waited 48 hrs before riding again. I accually rode her BEFORE she got them done so I knew she got her work out and would have a day or 2 off
> 
> I had chances wolf teeth but im not quite sure where they are now  ill have to look


I rode her tonight (48 hrs after she got them pulled) and she was fine, so happy I waited at least the 48 hrs though, if nothing else but to make me feel better about putting a bit back in her mouth! I have her teeth too! The dentist left them for me, it's strange because they are so small compared to the size I would have imagined! They were so small they almost looked like human sized teeth!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh I know when I saw chances I was like thats the WHOLE tooth..... shes like yeah and kinda laughed at me


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol yeah I was expecting some big fang or something!!! I mean come ON they are called WOLF teeth right?!


----------

